

Ask HN: Where do you discuss new approaches to solving big problems? - zaroth

Can you even have that high level of discourse over the internet with strangers?<p>Co-workers is the easy answer, but what if you&#x27;re a sole founder, or just want to go outside the company walls?<p>I think the biggest problem is connecting with the right discussion partners. Maybe you want an invite-only system, or maybe you just need to be discoverable and let people self-select?<p>It&#x27;s pretty hard, for example, to just show up at a meetup and hope to &#x27;run in&#x27; to someone.<p>It seems like a hack for this would be really valuable for anyone who is opportunistic. What&#x27;s the trick, or is there something we could build to make this possible?
======
js7
I thought about creating a website/app that let people enter a bunch of their
interests/likes/dislikes and then were put into a room with a group of people
and given a problem to discuss.

The discussion would be visible for others to see but not participate in.

Ultimately, I never did any work on this. If anyone likes the idea and would
like to work on this with me, give me a shout.

------
lun4r
In Amsterdam we have coffeeshops for this. People get high, talk with
strangers, and come up with the craziest approaches to even the smallest
problems ^_^

